# Orlando trade - What are our chances for a 3 bedroom?



## JoeWilly (Sep 15, 2011)

We're hoping to get a 3 bedroom, check in Sunday June 10, 2012 at one of these resorts:

1) Sheraton Vistana Villages • SVV 
2) Marriott's Grande Vista Resort • MGV 
3) Marriott's Grande Vista Resort • MGR 
4) Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve • MGK

We just put in an on-going search using a good trader, but it's only a two bedroom.  Do you think this will be a difficult trade or is there a good chance we might get it?  Please help.

Thanks


----------



## TSPam (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
You are not likely to get Lakeshore reserve but maybe the other. You could also add Marriott Imperial palms. It is dedicated 3 bedrooms.
I think that by putting in an ongoing search with a two bedroom you will get confirmed to a two bedroom at Grande Vista or the Sheraton. You will have to be dillligent to check and call and refuse any 2 bedroom that you get matched with. With Imperial palms they only have 3 bedroom units. Imperial palms is at the Marriott world centre and you have access to all of the pools and restaurant at the resort. Also the closest Marriott to Disney (along with the Royal and Sabal palms).


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 15, 2011)

Interval only allows you to request like for like trades.  Therefore, for an ongoing request you should only ask for Marriott's Imperial Palms.  Otherwise, you'll end up with a two-bedroom in Orlando.  However, if you diligently check the leftovers on II's instant exchange portal, you may be able to snag a three-bedroom while only giving up a two-bedroom unit.  

Over the last twelve months, I have seen Marriott's Grande Vista three-bedroom units appear several times in the instant exchange.  I would think Lakeshore Reserve three-bedrooms would be harder to come by.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 15, 2011)

I've only ever seen 2 maybe 3 bdrs at the sheraton


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 15, 2011)

Sheraton (vistana Villages or Vistana Resort) has 1BRs and 2BRs (some are lock off and some are not). I don't know if they have 3BRs though.
Getting 3BR at Grande Vista is easy if it's not holiday weeks.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Everyone - I appreciate your help.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 22, 2011)

JoeWilly said:


> We're hoping to get a 3 bedroom, check in Sunday June 10, 2012 at one of these resorts:
> 
> 1) Sheraton Vistana Villages • SVV
> 2) Marriott's Grande Vista Resort • MGV
> ...



If two 2BR are OK, you could book a 2BR and another one, if available, via a XYZ exchange.  If you call them a few weeks in advanced, the resorts should be able to get the rooms next or close to each other (or just give you a 3BR if when is available at check-in).


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks ESK444

I appreciate your trying to help.

I thought about that too, but I don't think it will work.  There's only one adult with several children going on a graduation trip.  I don't think they'd let me check into two units and I don't think high school graduates in their own unit would be a good idea.  Too risky for me.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Add and option to get a 3 bedroom*

Add Cypress Pointe Resort to the search as most deposits are the full 3 bedroom unit (some lock off the 2nd master bedroom and deposit the 2 bedroom side but not many). Your chances of getting a 3 bedroom are good and you cannot get a better location (1 mile from DTD, 10 min on non-I-4 route to Universal or less to Seaworld). Walk to many restaurants/stores/services - almost unique in Orlando. 

The recent unit upgrades have added even more upscale features to an already great resort. You'll find new tile floors, all new built-in cabinetry, granite counter tops & tub/shower surrounds and much more. If you can grab one you'll like it I'm sure. Great new kids play area behind the signature Volcano pool,large game room and much much more. Trades with RCI/II/VRI*ety/SFX and others.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks John - I'll add that to our request.  The resort sounds great.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks John - sorry, forgot to ask.  Do you know if a Sunday checkin is generally harder to get than a Saturday checkin?  I've seen lots of Saturday checkins on II, but not many Sunday checkins at other resorts.  We're trying to tack on a small cruise at the end.  That's why we'd like to checkin on a Sunday.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 25, 2011)

JoeWilly said:


> Thanks John - sorry, forgot to ask.  Do you know if a Sunday checkin is generally harder to get than a Saturday checkin?  I've seen lots of Saturday checkins on II, but not many Sunday checkins at other resorts.  We're trying to tack on a small cruise at the end.  That's why we'd like to checkin on a Sunday.



Sunday is a standard and popular check in day. Good chance you can find one.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks John - that's good to hear.


----------



## funtime (Sep 26, 2011)

After you trim your request via the advice given, you can still do manual searches on the internet with your week and I would suggest that - I often see the 3 bed Marriotts - although I am not sure which week you want.  Funtime


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks funtime - I'll do that too.


----------

